

Spain Has Its 'Let Them Eat Cake' Moment - tyuiop
http://jessescrossroadscafe.blogspot.com/2012/07/note-from-europe-spain-has-its-let-them.html

======
psykotic
Change the ridiculous, misleading title. Fabra has nothing to do with the
Spanish royal family.

------
TYPE_FASTER
"Her father has "won" the lottery at least 7 times"

That would seem to be a red flag.

~~~
ghostDancer
Do not try to calculate the odds of it, and he presumes to be a lucky man.
He's also famous for having recently build an airport (with public money)
which has no flights, and people still vote for him. Sad.

------
hk_kh
The title is misleading: I understand by princess it means a girl that comes
from a wealthy (and corrupt) family, but using it on the title to drive
confusion was unnecessary.

To clear any doubt, the article references to a congresswoman that said "fuck
them" after tax raises and welfare cuts were announced, and not the princess
of the royal family. She alleged she was referring to the opposition party,
but it's also possible she was directing it to the working class.

Now, being this alarming, I found this more interesting : raises on IRPF[1].
Wow, that's really a good way to increase business, occupation and
entrepreneurship (outside the stinking startup incubators).

We, freelancers and bootstrappers, are more screwed. It costs a fortune to be
a sole trader.

Meanwhile, tax amnesty for some foreign companies that move their headquarters
here.. yay

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Income_tax_in_Spain>

